# What´s this????????



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi,
I finished my new cube two weeks ago. 
30x30x30 cm - 27l or 7 gal
CO2 with Eheim difusser
Light: 22 w PL
External Filter
Plants: Mycrosoryum "narrow", HC, Eleocharis Parvulus, Micramtheum Umbrossum, Crassula Helmsii, Vesicularia Dubyana.
No fish at this moment.

Since then, I see a viscous (opaque) thin layer at the water surface.


















A peculiar thing is that there is movement in water surface .....










What is this?????? ........

Greetings


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a bacterial film. Snails and guppies would eat it.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree. I had this in two of my tanks, and it will go away. New tanks usually get baterial blooms as well as algae blooms. Keep doing your normal water changes, and it will die off as it uses up all of the resources that keep it reproducing.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A surface skimmer will clear the surface and Molly's will also eat it.


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

If it gets out of hand, which it looks like it has. take a dry paper towel and lay it on the surface of your water... remove it quickly and throw it away. Do this two or three times and it should be negligible.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

It's happened in every new tank I've setup, both tap and RO water sources, flourite or Aquasoil, HOB or canister filtration, heating or no heater, fish or just plants, open top or glass-covered, low light or high light. 

The paper towel idea works well. You shouldn't need to invest in skimming equipment for the long run. That's not to say that you can't if you want to, just that it should eventually clear up on its own. 

When I set up a new tank I can expect two things to happen. The nitrogen cycle will happen and the surface film cycle will happen. Once the surface film cycle is completed, I consider the tank completely cycled and it's usually clear (slight pun) sailing from there.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

All ya gotta do is move the surface water a Little bit. The scum will then be taken up by your filter...
moving the surface a small amount won't greatly affect your CO2 levels either.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

trenac said:


> A surface skimmer will clear the surface and Molly's will also eat it.


I'm with trenac on the Mollies. Two black mollies keep the surface scum in my 125 completely gone.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for all of your answers  
Finally, the problem has been solved (time, patience and to clean the surface with paper towels have been helpful).

Regards and Merry Christmas !!!!


----------

